# Windows 11 - How do you change the EPP values on a power plan?



## ShangWang (Sep 19, 2022)

powercfg /setacvalueindex SCHEME_BALANCED SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP 33
or
powercfg /setacvalueindex SCHEME_BALANCED SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP1 33

Worked on Windows 10 before, but now with Windows 11 it does not change the EPP values at all whether plugged in or not. I think it might be because there's no power slider anymore, it's just at 128 all the time.

Is there any way to change the EPP without causing conflict on Windows, or is it ok to use throttlestop's Speed Shift EPP?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 19, 2022)

I have heard that the Speed Shift EPP setting and the power slider have changed in Windows 11. Some of Intel's 12th Gen CPUs might be ignoring the Speed Shift EPP request variable. 

I have not installed or used Windows 11 and I do not have a 12th Gen CPU to play with. Intel's 13th Gen looks interesting but I am still happy with Windows 10 and my 10th Gen CPU. ThrottleStop's EPP feature works perfect with my setup.  

You can try checking the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Changing the EPP value that ThrottleStop has access to may no longer accomplish anything when running Windows 11 or when using a 12th Gen CPU.


----------



## (00) (Sep 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Intel's 13th Gen looks interesting but I am still happy with Windows 10 and my 10th Gen CPU. ThrottleStop's EPP feature works perfect with my setup.


!!!  ME TOO  !!!

(00)


----------



## ShangWang (Sep 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I have heard that the Speed Shift EPP setting and the power slider have changed in Windows 11. Some of Intel's 12th Gen CPUs might be ignoring the Speed Shift EPP request variable.
> 
> I have not installed or used Windows 11 and I do not have a 12th Gen CPU to play with. Intel's 13th Gen looks interesting but I am still happy with Windows 10 and my 10th Gen CPU. ThrottleStop's EPP feature works perfect with my setup.
> 
> You can try checking the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Changing the EPP value that ThrottleStop has access to may no longer accomplish anything when running Windows 11 or when using a 12th Gen CPU.


It works, I'm just wondering if I can change the original EPP values which I guess isn't possible. There shouldn't be much of a performance loss with this EPP conflict thing?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 20, 2022)

ShangWang said:


> It works


Maybe or maybe not. You can still use ThrottleStop to make changes to the EPP request value but for some computers, the EPP value is now being ignored by the CPU. Setting EPP high or low might not make any difference at all to actual performance.



ShangWang said:


> There shouldn't be much of a performance loss with this EPP conflict thing?


Do some testing. Only you can answer that question.


----------



## samot (Oct 17, 2022)

ShangWang said:


> powercfg /setacvalueindex SCHEME_BALANCED SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP 33
> or
> powercfg /setacvalueindex SCHEME_BALANCED SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP1 33
> 
> ...


Late answer probably, but here it goes.

The power slider was substituted by the Power Mode option in Settings-System-Power & battery. There you have 3 options: Best power efficiency / Balanced / Best performance.

Up to TS 9.4.x any change there (Power Mode) is reflected in the Speed Shift EPP field in the FIVR window. For example, on mine i get 84/63/63 while pluged in. On battery it´s 178/127/84.
With TS 9.5 the Speed Shift EPP field in the FIVR window always reads 128, no matter what you choose in Power Mode.
Would like to know another way to determine the actual EPP value, since i don´t trust the reading TS 9.5 gives.
Running "powercfg /qh" doesn´t help much cause the values shown on PERFEPP and PERFEPP1 don´t seem to be implemented: "Current *AC* Power Setting Index: 0x00000021" is 33% and that corresponds to an EPP value of 84 which doesn´t line up with the 63 TS9.4 tells me or the 128 from TS9.5.  "Current *DC* Power Setting Index: 0x00000032" is 50% and that translates to 128.
Any suggestion @unclewebb ?


----------



## ShangWang (Oct 17, 2022)

samot said:


> Late answer probably, but here it goes.
> 
> The power slider was substituted by the Power Mode option in Settings-System-Power & battery. There you have 3 options: Best power efficiency / Balanced / Best performance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I'm still trying to figure this out myself. I tried using my Aorus 15P XD's "Smartmanager high performance" and it doesn't seem to change the EPP values at all like you said. Even if I try to change EPP values with speedshift, it doesn't feel like it worked at all. I put the value to 0 and my CPU is never constantly at it's highest frequency, as if the EPP value is permanently at 128. I get lag spikes occasionally due to this CPU frequency change and I have no idea how to change it.


----------



## -batab- (Oct 20, 2022)

Can confirm EPP cannot be set on 12th gen (i'm also on win11). Or has anyone found out the culprit?


----------



## -batab- (Oct 21, 2022)

For anyone interested: enabling the "energy efficient turbo" setting allowed EPP to work as expected.

The setting was hidden and I used an efi patcher to unlock BIOS and modify the setting. I'm on a Lenovo Legion 7i with a 12800HX.


----------



## ShangWang (Oct 21, 2022)

-batab- said:


> For anyone interested: enabling the "energy efficient turbo" setting allowed EPP to work as expected.
> 
> The setting was hidden and I used an efi patcher to unlock BIOS and modify the setting. I'm on a Lenovo Legion 7i with a 12800HX.


Hi, just curious, do you know where this option is found? 
On my balanced performance mode setting FIVR says EPP is at 0 but I have to believe otherwise mainly because of thermal throttling, but I wanna test out this method.
Did FIVR also say you had a changed EPP, but in reality it wasn't before you enabled this option?


----------



## -batab- (Oct 21, 2022)

ShangWang said:


> Hi, just curious, do you know where this option is found?
> On my balanced performance mode setting FIVR says EPP is at 0 but I have to believe otherwise mainly because of thermal throttling, but I wanna test out this method.
> Did FIVR also say you had a changed EPP, but in reality it wasn't before you enabled this option?



I actually didn't check the FIVR before. The BIOS option is in:
advanced --> power & performance --> cpu management control --> view/configure turbo options --> energy efficient turbo.

Keep in mind, it's a Lenovo bios unlocked via efi patcher.


----------



## ShangWang (Oct 21, 2022)

-batab- said:


> I actually didn't check the FIVR before. The BIOS option is in:
> advanced --> power & performance --> cpu management control --> view/configure turbo options --> energy efficient turbo.
> 
> Keep in mind, it's a Lenovo bios unlocked via efi patcher.


Thanks, guess it doesn't apply for me then, using an Aorus 15P XD lol.


----------



## -batab- (Oct 21, 2022)

ShangWang said:


> Thanks, guess it doesn't apply for me then, using an Aorus 15P XD lol.


if you find a way to unlock your bios it should apply though!


----------

